# Juwel heliolux



## Lindy

Anyone seen these in the flesh? Noticed them in aquaristik online but couldn't find anything about them in uk. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorbel

I have been looking into these or the Aquabar T series for a Rio 180. The Juwel heliolux I would need is 45W which seems high for LED. I've been told they will be available the end of the month.


----------



## jameson_uk

Just got back from LFS which had these (Heli*A*lux) but not 100mm one for the Rio 180...
Was just about to ask here if anyone knew anything about them.   They are listed on Juwels German site (http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/Produk...LED/Helialux-LED-1000-45-W-INT-1000-45-W.html) but not the UK one yet.   There is also no spectrum chart as there is for their T5 tubes (Although I found something on a german site)

The specs for the 100cm unit are 45W, 7200K and 5625 Lumen which compare to the T5 unit I have which has two tubes for 45W, 8000K and 2800 Lumen.   AIUI this means they are about the same output?  (5600 on T5s vs 5625 on LEDs) however the interesting thing I spotted was the controller (http://www.aquaristik-zentrum.at/shop/de/juwel-helialux-led-daynight-control) which allows you to alter the intensity over the day.

I think I have too much light (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/deficiencies.42284 http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-tech-co2-considerations.42308/) so this looks pretty interesting.

I know the T5s are meant to have a too high Kelvin rating to be ideal for plants but someone who knew what they were talking about did say that the actual spectrum breakdown was pretty good so will be interesting how this works for these LEDs and also how good the controller is.


----------



## markk

jameson_uk said:


> Just got back from LFS which had these (Heli*A*lux) but not 100mm one for the Rio 180...
> Was just about to ask here if anyone knew anything about them.   They are listed on Juwels German site (http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/Produk...LED/Helialux-LED-1000-45-W-INT-1000-45-W.html) but not the UK one yet.   There is also no spectrum chart as there is for their T5 tubes (Although I found something on a german site)
> 
> The specs for the 100cm unit are 45W, 7200K and 5625 Lumen which compare to the T5 unit I have which has two tubes for 45W, 8000K and 2800 Lumen.   AIUI this means they are about the same output?  (5600 on T5s vs 5625 on LEDs) however the interesting thing I spotted was the controller (http://www.aquaristik-zentrum.at/shop/de/juwel-helialux-led-daynight-control) which allows you to alter the intensity over the day.



The T5 unit is 45watts per tube - so 90watts total. 

Where did you get the 2800 lumens figure from? - coincidentally I was trying to find this today.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## jameson_uk

markk said:


> The T5 unit is 45watts per tube - so 90watts total.
> 
> Where did you get the 2800 lumens figure from? - coincidentally I was trying to find this today.
> 
> Cheers, Mark


There lumens are stated on the energy rating image (http://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Pro...e-Day-895-mm-45-W-Tube-T5-45-W-T5-895-mm.html)


----------



## Terry Stone

I have just ordered a Juwel HeliaLux led 1200mm and a day-night controller. I hope to get delivered in the next couple of weeks. I will upload some pictures as soon as I get it.


----------



## markk

jameson_uk said:


> There lumens are stated on the energy rating image (http://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Pro...e-Day-895-mm-45-W-Tube-T5-45-W-T5-895-mm.html)


Thanks - missed that browsing on my phone. Need new glasses

So, as you say, roughly the same output for half the power consumption. Seems to be selling for around £160- which would tempt me but the extra £75 for the controller is too much.

Anyone have any idea whether they can use a third party controller?

Otherwise I feel another diy project coming on

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Terry Stone

Hi Mark

Have a look at Ebay item number 182141345657.


----------



## markk

Terry Stone said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Have a look at Ebay item number 182141345657.


Thanks Terry - but when I said '3rd party' - I really had my own diy controller in mind though on reflection i could modify the design to work in a similar way.

I'm getting a little frustrated with my T5 unit (or more strictly speaking a friends on long term loan). I've set the tank up for hillstream loaches and the heat from the lights pushes the water temperature up by about 2degrees over the course of the day. Not ideal.

So now costing up a diy led build to see if it's worthwhile in comparison to £159 for the juwel version.

Thanks and regards,
Mark


----------



## Lindy

Terry Stone said:


> I have just ordered a Juwel HeliaLux led 1200mm and a day-night controller. I hope to get delivered in the next couple of weeks. I will upload some pictures as soon as I get it.


Got any pics? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk

The LFS have the LED setup on a Rio 180.  The tank is their planted CO2 display that previously had four T5 tubes in.

I had a good chat with the guy and got to play with it.  The controller is pretty neat and switching from blue dawn to daylight is pretty smooth.  The light does not look as bright as the T5 (it is next to another Jewel tank with stock T5s) but is a nice (softer?) light.  The blue moonlight is obviously something you can't get with the T5s.  You can set different daily options and set the brightness of the blue and white LEDs separately and define dawn, max and dusk along with the transition time.

In terms of plant growth he says growth has slowed (but they did have 4 T5s) but they are still looking good.  They have had the new lights in there four weeks now.

The kit is really polished but hugely (prohibitively?) expensive.


----------



## linkinruss

Lindy said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah, would love to see some pictures. 
Looking to get one for my Lido 120 as my t5 have been going strong for the last 3 years.


----------



## Jimbo87

I have the helialux 12000 first time I've gone hi tech and the light is doing amazing


----------



## Jimbo87

This is my results with it


----------



## linkinruss

Looks amazing! When you say hi tech are you injecting co2?
Wonder how these would fair by doing the low tech EI method


----------



## Timbuck2

Hi. Just ordered myself the light unit and controller, I can not wait. 
Does anyone have any tips? please.


----------



## linkinruss

Just got mine yesterday and set it up on my Lido 120. 
Never seen so much light and it really brings out (to me) a washed out look. Plants that I thought looked green were rather lighter in colour (that's what happens after 3 years using the same tubes)
Got the controller on order and will update once had a play around. 
I'm liking the design though, have greater access to the tank without the bulbs getting in the way.


----------



## Timbuck2

Linkinruss. Your tank looks smart. My light are coming tomorrow. Do you think there is to much light?? And can you have to much light??


----------



## linkinruss

Timbuck2 said:


> Linkinruss. Your tank looks smart. My light are coming tomorrow. Do you think there is to much light?? And can you have to much light??


Hi - I'm no expert when it comes to lighting but I am expecting some algae as I've gone from low intensity lights to these. Will be paying close attention to what my plants tell me. 

I've setup the controller and only took about 10 minutes to get my desired 24hr lighting period. Finally, no need for a timer plug!!!

Looking forward to seeing the blue lights tonight.


----------



## Timbuck2

Hi guys. Just to let you know I've got mine all set up and I'm very happy. The brightness is loads more then the previous 2 t5s I had in there before and they were only 3 months old, not sure if that's a good or bad thing?? I've just set the controller to the factory settings and just see from there at the weekend I will probably tweak a little. Looking forward to the sunset phase now .


----------



## linkinruss

I've had to turn down the brightness of the sunrise setting as 100% lights was to much. I'll slowly increase back to 100% over the next few weeks until the plants adapt.


----------



## Halley

Where did people get the lights and controller from - I'm in Ireland but not sure who delivers there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss

Charter house for both items. Quick delivery!


----------



## Halley

Thanks - I'll check it out - the delivery costs from the UK to Ireland are ridiculous for some reason - my birthday is coming soon so a little pressie might be in order!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

Yup same charterhouse aquatic I found the cheapest also free dpd next day delivery.


----------



## Halley

Checked website - don't think Charter house deliver to Ireland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

linkinruss said:


> I've had to turn down the brightness of the sunrise setting as 100% lights was to much. I'll slowly increase back to 100% over the next few weeks until the plants adapt.



That's a good idea I found them very bright. The blue night light looks awesome. I'm a very happy man


----------



## Timbuck2

Halley said:


> Checked website - don't think Charter house deliver to Ireland
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe give them a call or send an email, they might be able to sort something out. Also they have them on amazon but at even more of a steep price.


----------



## Halley

They deliver to Estonia apparently but  I can't see a price for Ireland - anyone from Charter House here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

Timbuck2 said:


> Maybe give them a call or send an email, they might be able to sort something out. Also they have them on amazon but at even more of a steep price.



Thanks - I'll try that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

Just ordered helialux for my 180 Juwel with the controller. Is it easy to work? I would like to come the lighting strength - I presume this is possible? (Got it from German site called ZooDreams)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss

Halley said:


> Just ordered helialux for my 180 Juwel with the controller. Is it easy to work? I would like to come the lighting strength - I presume this is possible? (Got it from German site called ZooDreams)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep you can. His a built in dimmer so you control the light intensity between the white and blue LEDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

Does more white mean more intensity?  Do you have the night-time setting on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker

Yes more white would equal more intensity.  The white and blue leds are adjustable in 5% increments.

You can download the manual here : https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/ou...LuxLED_Control/GB_HeliaLux_Control_Manual.pdf


----------



## Timbuck2

Halley said:


> Just ordered helialux for my 180 Juwel with the controller. Is it easy to work? I would like to come the lighting strength - I presume this is possible? (Got it from German site called ZooDreams)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow exciting times. I think there brilliant. I'm sure your going to enjoy . I had the night light on throughout the night looks really cool at 30% blue 0% white  but thought it was unfair on the fish so I changed it to total black out


----------



## Halley

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

Is some nightlight no ok? I thought with moonlight there is always some light even at nighttime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker

I have mine on 5% blue overnight, can't see it causing any problems.


----------



## Halley

What setting would be the equivalent of the t8s already on the aquarium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

It just my personal preference to have it totally black at night. Don't have a clue if it affects the fish or not.
Be great to hear if anyone knew?

Hard to say but my t5s was around 90/95% white. You will just have to play it by eye and turn the white down to try and match your t8s.
I now have mine on 100% fish seem to be fine with it.


----------



## Halley

I read somewhere that it is never totally black in the wild due to the stars, moon etc Fish are more comfortable with some light than today darkness which makes them a bit skittish - but I am open to the opinion of more wise counsel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

Halley said:


> I read somewhere that it is never totally black in the wild due to the stars, moon etc Fish are more comfortable with some light than today darkness which makes them a bit skittish - but I am open to the opinion of more wise counsel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That would make a lot of sense maybe I will try 5% instead of 30% night light


----------



## linkinruss

How's the light doing?
I've had to dim the unit to about 70% across white and blue as it was a little to much at 80%
So far the plants are holding up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

I haven't got the light yet - do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

Hi all.
What time does your sunrise end and sunset start??  I just put my sunrise end forward an hour so sunrise end 1200pm and sunset start 1730pm 

I only just turned my down to 85% due to algea issues not sure if the lights are the main issue though so I I've had to start somewhere.

My plants were flying at 100% even showing colour ive not seen since a brought them.
 But I started using liquid co2 about to weeks before I got the lights so probs just a combo of the two.

Loving the blue LEDs at night.

I know there expensive but all in all I'm a very happy camper


----------



## linkinruss

My regime:
Dawn - 10am - 12pm 
Sunrise - 12pm - 3pm
Sunset - 6pm - 8pm
Dusk - 8pm - 10pm

So far so good and enjoying the freedom of movement in the tank without the huge ballast in the way.
I've even just removed the lids that attach to it and just left it open - not the prettiest site but just allowing my floating plants to absorb some natural light as well as not get covered by humidity.


----------



## nbaker

My regime looks like this:
Dawn - 9:00 - 12:00 (white 5%, blue 60%)
Sunrise - 14:00 - 19:00 (white 100%, blue 100%)
Sunset - 20:30 - 21:30 (white 10%, blue 60%)
Dusk - 21:30 - 22:30 (white 0%, blue 05%)


----------



## linkinruss

nbaker said:


> My regime looks like this:
> Dawn - 9:00 - 12:00 (white 5%, blue 60%)
> Sunrise - 14:00 - 19:00 (white 100%, blue 100%)
> Sunset - 20:30 - 21:30 (white 10%, blue 60%)
> Dusk - 21:30 - 22:30 (white 0%, blue 05%)


You only have a static period of an hour at 100%??


----------



## Timbuck2

Nice bit of info ..  I just made mine up to what I thought so great to see others.

Mine goes.

Dawn 0800-1000 white 0.5%- blue 60%
Sunrise 1100-1200 white 85%- blue 100%
Sunset 1730-1930 white 5%- blue 80%
Dusk 2030-2130 white 0%- blue 100%


----------



## nbaker

linkinruss said:


> You only have a static period of an hour at 100%??



But the leds are gradually ramping to 100% over the 5 hour period before so still getting plenty of light, I may increase the static period if needed but atm all plants growing well and red plants looking redder than with the T5's.


----------



## Halley

Currently I have t8s on for about 7 hours.  But using the controller you all seem to have the lights on for much longer.  Does this create any algae issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

nbaker said:


> But the leds are gradually ramping to 100% over the 5 hour period before so still getting plenty of light, I may increase the static period if needed but atm all plants growing well and red plants looking redder than with the T5's.


 I see your point I've found it hard to judge how much proper photosynthesis light you get with these LEDs because of the gradual light. Wish there was a written rule for them. I couldn't find any timings on the Internet so I'm glad we are having this discussion now.


----------



## Timbuck2

Halley said:


> Currently I have t8s on for about 7 hours.  But using the controller you all seem to have the lights on for much longer.  Does this create any algae issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Because of the light intensity you have them constantly on i think, that's the thing I don't really know how it works. And yes I have had a bit of algea that's why I've dimmed the white light by 15% and shortened full light an hour.


----------



## Halley

Yes - I suspect you might need to have the co2 on a bit earlier to deal with the overall longer lighting period.  However, I suspect, it it more nature to have graduated lighting like the helialux provides. Rather than the abrupt on/off of a t8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay

I am seriously considering upgrading to these on my Lido 120 as I hate the abrupt turning on/off of my lights which always seems to make my Hatchets jump.
Does anyone think that the extra depth of the Lido would be a problem for the light intensity of this LED unit.?


----------



## linkinruss

Swordplay said:


> I am seriously considering upgrading to these on my Lido 120 as I hate the abrupt turning on/off of my lights which always seems to make my Hatchets jump.
> Does anyone think that the extra depth of the Lido would be a problem for the light intensity of this LED unit.?



Tbh, the light intensity is pretty high so I've had to turn mine down. 
Haven't run into any algae issues but the plants did melt a little due to the change of conditions. 
A simple prune to encourage new growth against the new conditions has helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

Swordplay said:


> I am seriously considering upgrading to these on my Lido 120 as I hate the abrupt turning on/off of my lights which always seems to make my Hatchets jump.
> Does anyone think that the extra depth of the Lido would be a problem for the light intensity of this LED unit.?


I have to ask...do you fence or hema or like swordfish? Enquiring minds want to know.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay

Lindy said:


> I have to ask...do you fence or hema or like swordfish? Enquiring minds want to know..
> 
> I'm sorry to disappoint you it's nothing more exciting than the fact that I have quite a number of Amazon Swords in my aquarium and I quite like them.
> 
> Echinodorus play didn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## Lindy

fair enough! Had to ask, my husband does hema

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordplay

linkinruss said:


> Tbh, the light intensity is pretty high so I've had to turn mine down.
> Haven't run into any algae issues but the plants did melt a little due to the change of conditions.
> A simple prune to encourage new growth against the new conditions has helped.



Happy to do some pruning for the sake of a more natural light cycle, just didn't want it to be an inferior light compared to my current T5's.
Does it look as natural as the T5's btw?


----------



## Timbuck2

Swordplay said:


> Happy to do some pruning for the sake of a more natural light cycle, just didn't want it to be an inferior light compared to my current T5's.
> Does it look as natural as the T5's btw?


Yeah very natural in my opinion. My plants totally changed colour you can see the different shades of green on different plants. With t5s just seem to be all one bright green


----------



## linkinruss

How's it going everyone? Just wanted to check in and ask how these lights are performing?
I've done change of plants and bought more. Plants popping more than ever. 
Also setup co2 so hoping to get some good growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2

Hey.. mine are going great I've turned them right down to 65% plants doing very well still get a small bit of algae but nothing to worry about.

What co2 did you go for?? 

Was thinking about it a little while ago.

Wonder if Halley ever got there lights from that website!!


----------



## Halley

No I didn't get the lights so I am still using t8s. However I got my money back after countless phonecalls to Germany. I'm still recovering from that ordeal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss

Timbuck2 said:


> Hey.. mine are going great I've turned them right down to 65% plants doing very well still get a small bit of algae but nothing to worry about.
> 
> What co2 did you go for??
> 
> Was thinking about it a little while ago.
> 
> Wonder if Halley ever got there lights from that website!!



I went for the standard FE route with a JBL inline diffuser. 

So far plants are adjusting and a lot greener and funnily enough,.. not growing like crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domsfishadventure

Hi, just joined the forum. I have these lights too, have had for a while now. Wishing I had this much info when I bought them.

Currently running them at 50% in my Rio 180 at 2 photo periods, 4 hrs each, however they won't turn themselves for the second period and I need to open the options in the controller and then exit, at which point the come on. Weird. 

Anyway, looking around for a co2 set as I really want some red plants. 

Question on lighting is, will longer low light periods, say 10% for extended hours, 7-2, then full light until 10, then low to 11:30, cause an issue. Is even that little light eviugh to cause algae? Reason being I would like to see me fish before and after work and have very long days most if the time and the light controller doesn't seem to like running dual periods.

All help welcome.


----------



## Ben92

Hi I'm not entirely sure whether that would cause problems but I would assume not at the moment I have mine set to the factory settings and was looking to any of the members that have posted there profiles for the controller and was wondering what happens with the lights between the gaps in your profile for example;

Timbuk2 yours is
Dawn 0800-1000 white 0.5%- blue 60%
Sunrise 1100-1200 white 85%- blue 100%
Sunset 1730-1930 white 5%- blue 80%
Dusk 2030-2130 white 0%- blue 100%

What happens between 10 and 11. I haven't long had these lights on my trigon and haven't had time to play with the settings yet.

Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## simonm74

I've just upgraded my Vision 260 to these, only had them a couple of weeks but really pleased so far.  The light intensity doesn't seem that much different from the standard T5s, but the sunrise/sunset/moonlight options available using the controller are brilliant.

With the T5s I had a six-hour photoperiod, 4pm-10pm.

I now have:

Dawn 1400-1500 white 0%, blue 60% (a.k.a moonrise)
Sunrise 1500-1700 white 100%, blue 100%
Sunset 2100-2300 white 0%, blue 60%
Dusk 2300-2355 white 0%, blue 0% (a.k.a moonset)

So I've moved from 6 hours of full brightness to 4 hours of full brightness and 4 hours of sunrise/sunset transition at an average intensity of 50%.

I've cranked my CO2 up to (hopefully) take advantage of the "better" lighting, if indeed it is better.

Ben, if you have gaps between the phases then the light just stays at whatever it was at the end of the previous phase, e.g. between 1700 and 2100 on mine ("daytime") I have 100% white, 100% blue.


----------



## Swordplay

Finally took the plunge. Have to say very pleased with the new lights and how easy they were to set up with the controller.
Fish seem to be behaving more naturally and are now not jumping when the light goes on and off. Nice to see my hatchets less stressed and swimming higher for longer.

I really like the fact that they gradually build up to the full intensity rather than a big leap between programmes.

Was disappointed that when trying to support my LFS they were going to charge me over £50 more for lights and controller and could give me no order date so Charterhouse it was. I'm happy to pay a little extra but not that much.


----------



## Timbuck2

Ben92 said:


> Hi I'm not entirely sure whether that would cause problems but I would assume not at the moment I have mine set to the factory settings and was looking to any of the members that have posted there profiles for the controller and was wondering what happens with the lights between the gaps in your profile for example;
> 
> Timbuk2 yours is
> Dawn 0800-1000 white 0.5%- blue 60%
> Sunrise 1100-1200 white 85%- blue 100%
> Sunset 1730-1930 white 5%- blue 80%
> Dusk 2030-2130 white 0%- blue 100%
> 
> What happens between 10 and 11. I haven't long had these lights on my trigon and haven't had time to play with the settings yet.
> 
> Any info would be great, thanks


Because the light is always changing "like the sun" so from 10 till 11 the light doesnt change colour. Hope this helps sorry for the late reply


----------



## Timbuck2

Halley said:


> No I didn't get the lights so I am still using t8s. However I got my money back after countless phonecalls to Germany. I'm still recovering from that ordeal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thats a shame


----------



## Mohamed

Hi, I'm new here and I need your help.
I just got my Rio 300 couple of days ago and it came with 4 H-lite T5 each 54W and I bought one Helialux 1200.
Will plant HC cuba carpet aling with some easy to medium plants, will inject Co2, the tank is 350L.
Shall I add one more Helialux 1200 or stay with the one I have with the 2 T5 day light that came with the tank or change the day light with colour T5.
Thank you in advance


----------



## jameson_uk

Just wondering how people are getting on after having them a while


----------



## akbar19942k10

Does anyone know if the Helialux unit provides a shimmer to the tank? 
I just bought the Juwel T5 unit to upgrade the dead T8 unit on my vision 180 an was planning to buy the Arcadia Freshwater T5 LED tubes to fit on it as they claim to provide a shimmer.  Now that I've come across the Helialux i'm in limbo what to go with.
If anyone has had experience with the Arcadia T5 LED tubes it'd be really helpful to hear their experience with them.
Cheers!


----------



## Swordplay

I changed my T5's to the Helialux system on my Lido 120 and really wish I had done it sooner. The lighting is much more controllable and appears a lot more natural as well as bringing the fish colours out really well (my Cardinals now look amazing)

With the addition of the controller my fish no longer jump when the lights come on or off which I think has resulted in them being less stressed.

I haven't had much to compare it to but I would say the lights do create a nice shimmer effect and they are a lot better than the effect I got previously with a Superfish Home 40 I had.

I have also found that plants which have red pigment in them seem to respond well and grow with these lights which they never did with my previous T5's, my Tiger Lotus is very happy.

There is also a lot more room at the top of the tank when doing maintenance due to the lack of bulbs that previously reduced the space that was available.

Hope that helps.


----------



## akbar19942k10

Swordplay said:


> I changed my T5's to the Helialux system on my Lido 120 and really wish I had done it sooner. The lighting is much more controllable and appears a lot more natural as well as bringing the fish colours out really well (my Cardinals now look amazing)
> 
> With the addition of the controller my fish no longer jump when the lights come on or off which I think has resulted in them being less stressed.
> 
> I haven't had much to compare it to but I would say the lights do create a nice shimmer effect and they are a lot better than the effect I got previously with a Superfish Home 40 I had.
> 
> I have also found that plants which have red pigment in them seem to respond well and grow with these lights which they never did with my previous T5's, my Tiger Lotus is very happy.
> 
> There is also a lot more room at the top of the tank when doing maintenance due to the lack of bulbs that previously reduced the space that was available.
> 
> Hope that helps.


This is music to my ears! Thank you so much, you've saved me time and money from buying and trying the Arcadia t5 LEDs... I'll be listing the t5 unit and putting the helialux in my basket 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## flappinganimal

Hi. Really interesting thread on the Juwel led. I've been running these on my lido 200 for a few months now and I'm so pleased with it. I have a long dawn period as I get up early for work and like to see my fish. The shrimp LOVE having a sunrise, this must be the time they are most active in the wild as they're always going nuts first thing then vanish off to graze during the day. 
The light you get from the LED is very natural. Not overly bright but my plants are doing great with only a small amount of algae on the glass each week. 
I also love the shimmer from the blue light at night time. 
A fantastic upgrade to a Juwel aquarium. Well worth the money I'd say.

Thanks for the interesting comments.

Pete.


----------



## Richardod

So at what phase of the light cycle do you set the C02 to come on ?
Sorry if this sounds a stupid question but I am very new to co2 and just about to set up my first Co2 aquarium so trying to gain as much knowledge as possible.


----------



## Edvet

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-in-the-planted-aquarium.2270/


----------



## Richardod

sorry I meant to say with using the Helialux system, rather than just turning the lights on and off at  certain times.
Would the best way be using a PH controller to regulate the Co2 as the lights wouldn't be going on and off so to speak more following the normal day night pattern


----------



## Edvet

Richardod said:


> PH controller to regulate the Co2


No this result in unstable CO2 levels, one of the reasons for algea. The pH swings due to CO2 are safe for the fish.
Just uue a timer: on 1-2 hours before light on, off after atleast 4 hours on, 1-2 hours before light out. A pH pen to create  a pH profile will give you the correct timing.


----------



## BarryH

Does anyone have the overall dimensions of the controller please?


----------



## bionicfinger

Hi everyone,
So I'm a new member and a complete novice to the aquarium world. I recently managed to get a Trigon 190 from a friend and replaced the old T8 lights with the Helialux system. The problem is I had already ordered all my plants which were specifically easy grow for a novice like me so don't need much light or CO2. However, since my purchase, I have been reading about too much light causing algae, articles about watts per litre etc and have gotten myself really confused. 

As I do not have the day/night controller, the lights are running at full intensity. As I have no pressurised co2, (I am dosing liquid carbon and ferts) I am making the assumption that I will have too much light and therefore algae problems in the near future. So the question is, what do I do now? And how do I work out what light intensity I need for my setup?

If the lights are too intense for my setup, the cheapest option I have I suspect is to buy the day/night controller and adjust the light intensity. Or do I need to start thinking about getting a pressurised co2 setup?

Any advice would be appreciated as I'm getting a bit lost and confused.


----------



## Edvet

bionicfinger said:


> adjust the light intensity.





bionicfinger said:


> getting a pressurised co2 setup?



As a beginner start easy
Read all the tutorials here: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/tutorials.34/
There's a lot of info in the forum, just read a lot a week or two, decide what you want and ask some specific questions.
Oh and it's always a good idea to introduce yourself first https://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/new-members-introductions.48/


----------



## ceg4048

bionicfinger said:


> If the lights are too intense for my setup, the cheapest option I have I suspect is to buy the day/night controller and adjust the light intensity.


Yes, this is by far, the wisest option. Any brand of light can be used as long as we have total control of intensity and can reduce it.
Too many folks in this hobby assume that blasting their tank with more light is an "upgrade".



bionicfinger said:


> As I have no pressurised co2, (I am dosing liquid carbon and ferts)


Don't forget that liquid carbon should be used daily.

Cheers,


----------



## BarryH

Does anyone have the overall dimensions of the controller please?


----------



## domsfishadventure

not got a tape measure out and not at home right now but posting in case I forget. No bigger that 6 inches by 4. About 1.5 deep.

Also want to add I have been so happy with the light that I bought a new one for a new Juwel Rio 300

Still have not resolved the dual lighting period issues where I cant get it to ramp up and down twice but never mind.

Run 50% light in a low tech but just added co2 so once I get that dialed in I might move it up a little. Don't want insane growth but just a little boost for plants. I heard CO 2 is like a drug however and always wanted to see some pearling...................


----------



## BarryH

Look forward to your dimensions. Really appreciated.


----------



## cjking

I see Juwel are now selling "Multilux" LED lighting systems as standard on new tanks. This seems a very different approach to Helialux. Does that mean Helialux is now obsolete?

The Multilux LED units have the LEDs in replaceable tubes. (But apparently these can't be used on a T5 light unit, even though they look like they might fit.) Presumably tubes are replaceable if LEDs fail. 

What happens if  LEDs fail on Helialux? Has anyone got any dead LEDs on theirs?


----------



## OllieNZ

cjking said:


> I see Juwel are now selling "Multilux" LED lighting systems as standard on new tanks. This seems a very different approach to Helialux. Does that mean Helialux is now obsolete?
> 
> The Multilux LED units have the LEDs in replaceable tubes. (But apparently these can't be used on a T5 light unit, even though they look like they might fit.) Presumably tubes are replaceable if LEDs fail.
> 
> What happens if  LEDs fail on Helialux? Has anyone got any dead LEDs on theirs?



Are the multilux controllable or just on/off?

Replacing burnt out smd leds is doable but not the most straightforward process.

Assuming they're not potted they can be removed by heating the board just enough to melt the solder holding the led and pulling it off with a pair of tweezers.
At this point it's best to clean off the old solder using solder wick as it make refitting easier.

Refitting is done by applying solder paste (microscopic balls of solder suspended in resin)on the board where necessary, you can then sit the new led in place and the paste will hold it like glue. Then apply heat to melt the solder in the paste and presto your new led is installed.

Unfortunately without a reflow oven/bench this is not an easy process
It is possible to achieve the desired results with a heatgun/gas torch but unless you have an accurate temperature controlled heat source it can be quite easy to damage the board/components.
Another issue with replacing smd leds is the board is either aluminium or mounted to a heatsink (or both). This makes localised heating difficult due to the boards ability to dissipate heat, you have to be patient and wait for the board to get up to temp or you can end up using to much heat and cause localised damage. Without an accurately controlled heat source it's a very difficult and fine line to walk.


----------



## ian_m

Really, if using high quality LED's which one assumes Juwel are using, and the LED's are sufficiently heatsinked, so over heating is not an issue, LED's failing just won't happen. More likely the driving electronics will fail before the LED's.

Unfortunately we all get very poor impressions of LED light quality (and life time) from the very very very poorly designed and poorly made LED lights flooding in from China.


----------



## Edvet

ian_m said:


> we all get very poor impressions of LED light quality (and life time) from the very very very poorly designed and poorly made LED lights flooding in from China


Fully agree, i am hoping the LED industry will soon get more clear and can add some standardization so we know the quality of the LED used.


----------



## OllieNZ

Edvet said:


> Fully agree, i am hoping the LED industry will soon get more clear and can add some standardization so we know the quality of the LED used.


I may be misunderstanding here, apologies if so.
The problem is with the manufacturers of the light units themselves not the led industry as a whole.
Led chips are produced in batches known as bins, the specs for a led are documented in detail and the bin number will get you the specs. 
This is well documented and if you buy the chips from a reputable wholesale/retailer they will be able to tell which bin the leds are coming from and provide datasheets that cover all the technical aspects of that bin.
If you go to a reputable manufacturer (Phillips for example) with one of their products that contains leds they should be able to tell exactly what the leds are and which bin they're from.
I bet even most Chinese manufacturers record and have these details available but actually finding who made what for whom to get these details is the difficult part.

Unfortunately alot of manufacturers in the aquarium industry are not particularly forthcoming with information and light units are no different. They're more interested in you buying into the hype around their product and not to asking technical details


----------



## Edvet

OllieNZ said:


> lot of manufacturers in the aquarium industry


And that pisses me of to no avail.
"Sure Ma'm , i'll fix your dog with cheap, substandard chinese rubbish, but i'll charge double, because the stitches look so nice"


----------



## EmannAquarium

Hi to all,

just got my heliolux with controller this monday and yesterday managed to hook it up on my RIO240...spectacular change.

I am not sure I am understanding the logic of the controller correctly and maybe someone can assist please.

I understand that one has to set the four profiles where dimming occurs and in between the controller maintains the set luminosity.  I am trying to set mine as follows:

Dawn: 1700 to 1745
Sunrise: 1745 to 1830
Sunset: 2330 to 0015
Dusk: 0015 to 0100

Now when it comes to setting the sunset, I find that I cannot set the end time of 0015 as there is no change in the digits with the up/down keys....I think I have the impression that the unit can be set from 0000 to 2355 and you cannot go from one day to the other past 2359...is this correct pls....if so any idea on how one might set the phases as described above pls.

tks to all.


----------



## danmoz81

I find the controller a little over complicated because it's hard to visualise the parameters in your head. It really needs a companion app where you put in the times for each period, the luminosity and then it generates a little graph to show you the lighting period (like what they have in the manual). Basically similar to the Fluval wifi app. Also, having bought a Helialux and Controller for my Rio 180 earlier this week I'm not sure I'm entirely sold on it, everything seems kind of washed out to me? I think I regret not buying the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 with the full spectrum LED's although that unit doesn't fit as nicely on the tank as the Helialux.


----------



## EmannAquarium

up to now, i am pleased with what i saw yesterday at least and to say the truth in the end it took no more than 5 minutes to setup a new profile on the controller...once you see the graph I think it is quite intuitive how it works...dimming phases settable and then light remains as per luminosity achieved...but I still do not understand if i can set the controller with the times i described....so any assistance from someone is appreciated.


----------



## danmoz81

No I don't think you can as when I set dusk on mind the end time was pre-programmed for 23:55. I think you'd have to set sunset from 23:30 to 23:55 and then dusk from 00:00 to 01:00.


----------



## EmannAquarium

@danmoz81...it did not allow me this either...i am getting more convinced that it only allows to set the phases for a single day from 0000 to 2355...you cannot skip into the next day...so most probably the workaround for this would be to offset the actual time of the unit perhaps.??


----------



## danmoz81

You can set different presets for different days. So preset 1 could be Monday, preset 2 can be Tuesday and so on. I don't know if that helps you achieve what you want.


----------



## EmannAquarium

linkinruss said:


> How's it going everyone? Just wanted to check in and ask how these lights are performing?
> I've done change of plants and bought more. Plants popping more than ever.
> Also setup co2 so hoping to get some good growth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi linkinruss...i have set my controller with your times as posted in this thread...can you please advise what luminosity you are using as well...especially for the time between sunrise and sunset when it is day.

tks.


----------



## danmoz81

Can't speak for others but my settings are:

Dawn 9am - 10am white 0 / blue 40
Sunrise 11am - 1pm white 85 / blue 85
Sunset 5pm -6pm white 5 / blue 40
Dusk 9pm - 10.30pm white 0 / blue 0

I had some issues with BBA from the previous lights but was double dosing Flourish Excel which has cleared it up (now back to regular dosage). Plants look great and no algae problems, fish and shrimp all happy.

Think my controller may have developed a fault though as it doesn't seem to be fading down into blue only (which it did originally) during the Dusk period prior to all lights going off at 10.30pm.


----------



## EmannAquarium

Hi danmoz...tks for the info...so far so good on my end and trying to cope with diatoms...just maintaining a 4hr daylight duration in order to control everything....best wishes


----------



## fishpie

Hi everyone, first post woo!  I've recently purchased a 1200 with the controller and was wondering how everyone's lighting regimes are going, have you changed them? Have you kept at them? I've run for two weeks on:
Dawn 7 - 9 5% blue 10% white
Sunrise 10:30 - 12 100% 100%
Sunset 18:30 - 20:00 5% 10%
Dusk 21 - 22:30 0% 5%

Noticing a bit of algae growing (but the grass and other low plants I have seem a bit dormant at the moment). I'm backing it down to 85% during the day, the 100% I feel gives it a bit of a washed out look. I dose with Liquid Carbon and use root tabs with a sand substrate.
Interesting to know peoples thoughts!


----------



## Steve42

Been running one of these for about a week now, and keeping with the default profile. Everyone else still running custom settings as per this thread or have they evolved some more?


----------



## jameson_uk

Any ideas whether something like 5% white would actually be noticed by the plants?

I used to have a blue LED that was on 6am to 7am (whilst I am getting ready for work), lights came on 12:00 till  20:00, at which point blue LED came back on till 22:00.  Having to replicate this as dawn being 6am till 7am going to about 30% blue then sunrise being 11:30 till 12:30 ramping up to 100%.  Sunset is then 19:30 to 20:30 ramping down to 30% blue and then dusk being 22:00 till 23:00 ramping down to 0%.

Wondering whether I could get away with 5% white in the morning or whether this would trigger algae problems or _confuse [/confuse] the plants ??_


----------



## CryptKeeper

I'm curious about this, too. I'm still in the new tank run-up phase under low lights and use this profile:

Dawn 7-8 5w/20b
Sunrise 11-12 50w/70b
Sunset 17-20 5w/20b
Dusk 21-22 0w/5b

I wonder whether the hour of 5% white and the additional hour of tapering down to 0% in the evening will do anything to encourage plants or algae.


----------



## cheekycharly

Jimbo87 said:


> This is my results with it


What is the substrate you use below your molar clay?


----------



## AraldoJanes

Hello...the specs for the 100cm unit are 45W, 7200K and 5625 Lumen which compare to the T5 unit I have which has two tubes for 45W, 8000K and 2800 Lumen. AIUI this means they are about the same output? (5600 on T5s vs 5625 on LEDs) however the interesting thing I spotted was the controller which allows you to alter the intensity over the day.


----------



## Edvet

SIAMOLI said:


> pushes the water temperature up by about 2degrees over the course of the day.


That's not a bad thing, daily temperature swings occur in nature too.


----------



## Steve42

Wondering about tweaking the timing/intensity as I have some BBA, I have some plants as well, what's most peoples settings nowadays?


----------



## Steve42

I am now using co2 as well so am wondering what peoples settings are?


----------



## hypnogogia

Steve42 said:


> I am now using co2 as well so am wondering what peoples settings are?


Mine are on 100% with CO2 and I get pearling from some plants.  I also noticed that be E Tenellus only starts carpeting when they are on 100%.


----------



## Steve42

hypnogogia said:


> Mine are on 100% with CO2 and I get pearling from some plants.  I also noticed that be E Tenellus only starts carpeting when they are on 100%.


Thanks, what time profiles are you using?


----------



## hypnogogia

They are on full from 12-7pm, with a 30 minute build up and 30 sunset either side.  Then blue light on 5% until 10.30


----------



## Steve42

Great, thanks. Slightly off topic but as I am new to co2, what time do you have this scheduled for?


----------



## jameson_uk

hypnogogia said:


> They are on full from 12-7pm, with a 30 minute build up and 30 sunset either side.  Then blue light on 5% until 10.30


No CO2 but I am running slightly lower but similar.   Off the top of my head I am running 12-8 at 80% with 30 minutes sunrise / sunset.   I then run at something like 5% blue till 10pm and start at 5% blue at 6am (This as mainly when I was leaving for work at 6:30 just so I could have a quick peek in the tank before I left, perhaps I should have adjusted this now )

I do have a lot of floaters though and suspect this is quite a lot of light.


----------



## hypnogogia

I should also add that my tank is quite tall, at 50cm water depth.


----------



## rudedog

I recieved the helilux  920 for a vision 180 this week, the controller hasn’t arrived yet so I’m just operating as a standard light unit for now.

First impression is that the lights don’t seem very bright at all, the difference between the T5s that have been replaced is very noticeable.


----------



## rudedog

The Smart control arrived today and is DOA so will need to go back. It also seems very basic for what it is - I got similar functionally for free with the 5m WiFi led lights I bought from amazon for £15.

The Juwel light + controller was a really expensive purchase, really starting to doubt its value at the moment


----------



## jameson_uk

rudedog said:


> The Smart control arrived today and is DOA so will need to go back. It also seems very basic for what it is - I got similar functionally for free with the 5m WiFi led lights I bought from amazon for £15.
> 
> The Juwel light + controller was a really expensive purchase, really starting to doubt its value at the moment


I have the original version and I know what you mean. At the end of the day it is a timer and a dimmer, there isn't really a huge amount more it can do....

Mine had been really stable and I like the sunrise / sunset (no more fish jumping when the lights suddenly come on) and also having blue light so I can still get some view of the tank later in the evening. The only annoyance has been that I have to adjust the clock manually for daylight savings (I guess this will either be automatic or much easier as the new version is WiFi). The only thing I wish I could do easier is wack the lights on when needed (water change or when I want to check a fish that doesn't look right, I have to open th cabinet , grab the controller and start flocking through settings).

I have a cheaper two channel dimmer which is only a single day (IIRC you can set a different option everyday on the Juwel?) and the sunrise / sunset is 15 minutes or nothing.

Due to the way the lights are done I don't believe you can use a different controller/ dimmer and I am not sure if there are any other units which fit with the Juwel hood.

I think I paid £79 for my controller (which I thought was expensive) and I know the new one is even more but it does have a lot more features (WiFi, up to 16 different settings each day, being able to easily override the schedule, weather (you know you want it)).


----------



## rudedog

Just a wee update, got the controller last weekend and I’m much happier now that’s its all set up


----------

